# Your Favorite Multi-Tool?



## hayseed_theology (Apr 25, 2017)

So what's your favorite multi-tool?

My dad always used the original Leatherman. I inherited my grandfather's original Leatherman, and I still use it some.  Had a Leatherman Micra for a while, but I'm not sure where it got off to.  Also had a Gerber and various cheap Chinese knockoffs.  

I haven't found own one that I absolutely loved. The original Leatherman is serviceable, but it feels weak when twisting with the pliers.

A lot of folks seem to like the Leatherman Skeletool and the Victorinox SwissTool Spirit.  What say you?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 25, 2017)

I work with a few guys who wear them and swear by them. I've never found one I'm super fond of either. They are all just a little awkward to use. I think there have been many improvements since the first Leatherman came out. 

They are useful to keep in tackle boxes and glove compartments. I mostly carry a pocket knife, regular pair of pliers, a 6-1 screwdriver, and a crescent wrench at work.

I use the multitools more for  camping and fishing than actual work.


----------



## Robert28 (Apr 25, 2017)

I'll be following this. I want to get one to leave in the console of my truck. I have seen Gerber and Leatherman at Walmart but didn't know if that was their "cheap version" or what. Local hardware store seems to carry better versions of both makes along with other brands(more variety and more expensive). Walmart seems to carry them in the $9.99-$40 range.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 25, 2017)

A vendor gave me one many years ago.

I didn't even know they existed.

Still have the original Leatherman and belt sheath.
Yep.. I do use it often during hunting and fishing season.


----------



## transfixer (Apr 26, 2017)

I've got two Gerbers I bought off the Snapon truck many years ago,  at the time I thought I just had to have em,  one for the console in my truck and one to put on my belt,  truth be known I probably never used them more than 2 or 3 times,  now one of them is in my wintertime emergency backpack I keep in the truck during cold weather,  and I'm not sure where the other one is,,,,   for me it was just easier to use the right tools than to fool with one of those.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Apr 26, 2017)

I'd say the Leatherman would be my favorite multi-tool.  I agree with "transfixer", it's not the first tool of choice, I'd go grab for, when I have access to all my tools. However, it has bailed me out many times, when I didn't have access to anything else!


----------



## blakely (Apr 26, 2017)

Gerber, I used to carry one every day. When your holding something with one hand, it's easy to extend the pliers from the handle with a snap of the wrist. Working in a welding shop, I constantly used mine.


----------



## jeardley (Apr 26, 2017)

I've had a gerber for 6-7 years that I'm happy with. It's not an everyday tool but has come in handy a time or two. I keep it in my truck console and usually grab it when going fishing. It saved me this past weekend when one of my reels got in a bind, was able to take it apart and clean the grit out of the gears that I have no idea how it got in there in the first place


----------



## Mr Warren (Apr 26, 2017)

I've had a Leatherman for a lot of years and it is always on my belt when fishing in the boat - it is real handy for quick fixes - plus, I use it to remove hooks. When not on the boat it is in the truck console. Never had a problem with it. I used to carry it when hiking in the mountains of New Hampshire too. I also have a cheap knock off that someone gave me that lives in the house. I like em!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 26, 2017)

I've owned more than a few Gerbers and 2 or 3 Leathermans.  They each have their pros and cons.  The Gerber's one hand opening is its biggest pro.  Lots of times, you've only got one free hand and the ability to open it with the flick of your wrist is great.  However, I've always felt that the Leatherman is perhaps of a higher quality.  It can be a pain to open, but I think its tougher.  And the saw blade on a Leatherman is second to none.


----------



## Mr Warren (Apr 26, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I've owned more than a few Gerbers and 2 or 3 Leathermans.  They each have their pros and cons.  The Gerber's one hand opening is its biggest pro.  Lots of times, you've only got one free hand and the ability to open it with the flick of your wrist is great.  However, I've always felt that the Leatherman is perhaps of a higher quality.  It can be a pain to open, but I think its tougher.  And the saw blade on a Leatherman is second to none.


  That saw blade is wicked for sure!!!  When I was on the mountain trails -  I used mine to cut saplings for hiking staffs - Made quick work of it.


----------



## Mauser (Apr 26, 2017)

I don't use one much,but Kevin carries a Gerber everyday. The gin have us a leatherman a while back. And the Gerber is sturdier feeling and like some have mentioned the flick of the wrist opens it. I have no idea which leatherman the gin gave us,it is brand-name though. My .02 is Gerber, if you want to put your hands on both I'll bring em to you.


----------



## state159 (Apr 26, 2017)

I've owned several original Leathermans and wore them out from daily use. I've owned several Leatherman Blast and use that one everyday now and love it; I don't think the Blast is made anymore. I did buy a Leatherman Wave last week and it is high quality and feels great. My experience has only been with Leathermans because I like them a lot.


----------



## Bigtimber (Apr 26, 2017)

blakely said:


> Gerber, I used to carry one every day. When your holding something with one hand, it's easy to extend the pliers from the handle with a snap of the wrist. Working in a welding shop, I constantly used mine.



Yep BIG plus for me.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 26, 2017)

Mauser said:


> I don't use one much,but Kevin carries a Gerber everyday. The gin have us a leatherman a while back. And the Gerber is sturdier feeling and like some have mentioned the flick of the wrist opens it. I have no idea which leatherman the gin gave us,it is brand-name though. My .02 is Gerber, if you want to put your hands on both I'll bring em to you.



That'd be cool. I wouldn't mind holding them in my hand. No rush. I am not planning on buying something tomorrow or anything.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 26, 2017)

I like the Leatherman Wave. The size is good, the blades lock and can be opened without opening the tool, the bits are replaceable and the pliers and wire cutter will get the job done.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Apr 26, 2017)

I've carried and used a Gerber 400 Compact Sport everyday for the last 10 years. Only thing wore out about it is the sheath. I'd have another one in a heartbeat.


----------



## joepuppy (Apr 26, 2017)

I carried the Gerber in the Army, but now on the fire line I prefer the original Leatherman.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2017)

I have the leatherman tread, and the original leatherman . I like both but I always have the tread on.


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 26, 2017)

I have a Leatherman Wave and a Skeletool. I like them both, but the Skeletool is always on my belt.


----------



## GAGE (Apr 26, 2017)

Leathermans are good, but I prefer a SOG


----------



## gordwa (Apr 26, 2017)

I had the original leatherman forever till i lost them a few years back and replaced them with the gerber.The gerber is is really nice too accept the pliers suck as they kind of flop around and they dont close down hard on any thing.Especially if your trying to remove a fish hook or something.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Apr 26, 2017)

I've had the orginal Leatherman for 25 years or so. It lives in the center console of my Jeep, I also wear it when I go fishing. 

The handles are a little on the flimsy side and can dig into your hands when using the pliers, but it's a whole lot lighter than most of the new versions I have picked up. The original has all the tools I need. It's meant to get you out of a jam, not be a belt-mounted tool chest.

The new ones seem like like the bigger Swiss Army knives to me,  a neat concept but too much to carry around all the time.


----------



## specialk (Apr 26, 2017)

I have an original leatheman.......it serves me well...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 26, 2017)

Gerber, definitely. The Leatherman feels awkward and flimsy to me, and takes two hands to open. Gerber has a lifetime warranty that they stand behind, also- or at least they used to.


----------



## Oldstick (Apr 26, 2017)

Have had a Gerber for 17 years or more.  I love it, and it has held up it's sharpness all that time.  As others, mentioned, the single handed snap open of the pliers is a very handy feature.

The pliers, knife blade, and serrated blade are the 3 I have used most often.  But it can be awkward to handle (as opposed to a traditional knife handle) so be careful with it.  I almost sliced off half my thumb in 2001, cutting strips of blaze orange fabric for trail markers.


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 26, 2017)

I wore my Gerber 365 on my belt. It saved $$$ and time when I was driving 18 wheeler and had to fix small things on my rig or trailer. Wore on all fishing and hunting trips.

I customised my own configuration by combining three different models together to get the tools I wanted. Before they started the custom ordering. You used to be able to order one the way you wanted it, but there are required tools that I didn't want.

When It wasn't appropriate to wear a tool sheath I started carrying a mini. After trying a bunch I settled on the gerber dime model.

I found the scissors tool often very useful and used that a lot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2017)

Robert28 said:


> I'll be following this. I want to get one to leave in the console of my truck. I have seen Gerber and Leatherman at Walmart but didn't know if that was their "cheap version" or what. Local hardware store seems to carry better versions of both makes along with other brands(more variety and more expensive). Walmart seems to carry them in the $9.99-$40 range.



Got both Gerber and Leatherman, one or the other always with me and use them almost everyday. 

As to the price range? You get what you pay for.


----------



## red neck richie (Apr 26, 2017)

Robert28 said:


> I'll be following this. I want to get one to leave in the console of my truck. I have seen Gerber and Leatherman at Walmart but didn't know if that was their "cheap version" or what. Local hardware store seems to carry better versions of both makes along with other brands(more variety and more expensive). Walmart seems to carry them in the $9.99-$40 range.



I bought the Ozark trail at Walmart. I keep it in my pack when I'm in the woods, It has come in handy on several occasions. I like it for the price and for as often as I use it. It does everything I need it to do. If it is something you use a lot I would go with the leatherman but if you just use it on occasion I wouldn't spend the money.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 27, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> I have the leatherman tread, and the original leatherman . I like both but I always have the tread on.



The Tread looks cool.  Is it really useable?


----------



## hipster dufus (Apr 27, 2017)

used a gerber for the llast 20 yrs i worked. easy open ,one hand. have one in every vehicle now. had leatherman, still liked the gerber.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 27, 2017)

Right now, the Leatherman Skeletool CX and the Gerber Center-Drive have my attention.  I like the lightweight and bare necessities approach of the Skeletool.  On the Gerber, I like the center-aligned axis of the screwdriver and ability to use standard bits. It also has the one hand operation feature, but is much bigger and heavier than the Skeletool.


----------



## Ben Athens (May 13, 2017)

I had a Leatherman for many years and I liked it a lot. A TSA agent owns it now !  I replaced it with another leatherman.


----------



## Wycliff (May 14, 2017)

hayseed_theology said:


> The Tread looks cool.  Is it really useable?



In a pinch it will get you out of it, but wouldn't want to use it all the time.


----------



## GA native (May 20, 2017)

I keep an Ace Hardware knockoff Leatherman in my tackle box. It covers almost every job I run into on the lake. The most used tool on it is the bottle opener.


----------



## elfiii (May 21, 2017)

Another Gerber fan. Mine stays in my truck console and goes fishing with me.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (May 30, 2017)

I found a Leatherman sidekick at Home Depot for $15 not bad at all. I have an original Leatherman I found in an intersection years ago carry that one in the woods.
I love them!!


----------



## YankeeRedneck (May 30, 2017)

Here is mine


----------



## hayseed_theology (May 21, 2018)

So, to follow up on this thread -  I ended up getting a Skeletool CX for Christmas.  I wear it everyday and love it.  I use it as a pocket knife more than anything, but the screwdriver and pliers come in handy when needed.  So far, it is everything I need, and nothing I don't.


----------



## jrickman (May 22, 2018)

Original Leatherman PST for 25 years now. Heavy use daily for the first 10 years or so, and now it is more or less just a pocketknife with a few tricks up its sleeve. 

The pliers are tougher than they feel. I've seen so many Gerber pliers snapped off at the base of the jaw when I was a helicopter mechanic in the USMC I couldn't tell you how many, but it was enough that they were almost banned from the flight line because of the foreign object damage hazard. About the only thing I ever saw broke on the Leatherman PSTs was the knife tip. That said, the original PST is rough on the hands when using the pliers, so if you are buying a multitool mainly to use the pliers a lot, I'd look elsewhere.


----------

